# your thoughts on audio dramas



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

well ive wanted to say this for a while and searched the forumns to see if this has been done before

well obvisoulsy it hasnt

or i have not searched hard enough

anyway what do you think of BL audiodramas? i honestly think that some of them are good and most could do with some........ improvement

i listened to an extract of bloodspire (the new blood angels one that was realised a few months ago) and it sounded like the captain of the third company was an old man with a brittish accent. and the part where he ran, it didnt sound like he was running at all. it sounded like he was lifting weights and the foot falls sounded like he was wearing slippers i thought power armour foot falls should sound like boom boom boom boom

and i listened to butcher's nails and the eldar ships sounded awesome it was just brilliant.
it seriously did bring the 40k universe to life

i have listened to others and noted the background gunfire was a repetitive pattern and when bone was broken it sound like someone snapping chicken bones

thoughts?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a thread somewhat like this, so...

Well, I bought my first one last week and now I'm hooked.

I love the way Raven's Flight was done and I'm getting more tomorrow.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

oh whoops i didnt think yours was on audio books _and_ audio dramas

my bad

anyway i liked ravens flight too it gives more insight on the battle of isstvan and the book deliverance lost

just report this and ill add my opinion to your thread


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

I really like the audio's. Especially when you personally believe the voice they put to one of your favorite characters is well done. However the opposite can happen, such as in the Dark King/Lightning Tower. I never expected Dorn's voice to sound so...not a giant primarch, more human senator type voice. Where Night Haunter has a deep and menacing voice. Rogal Dorn sounds like he could be part of the Imperial Guard or something.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I really dislike nurgle sound effects. They all sound wrong. Moaning and squelching noises sound really good on my car speakers as I drive past people...

But so far the only audio drama I've heard and not cared for was the SOB one. It wasn't especially bad, it just left me kinda ...meh.
The heresy raven guard and nightlords drama's were really good - easily my favourites so far


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

I'm not too keen but some are ok. Only get the HH one's or any done by ADB.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I liked Throne of Lines but found the one's about Garro off-putting. I find Garro's voice intensely irritating, he sounds like an raspy old man. I much prefer Throne of Lies approach that has them speaking through their helmet voxes and gives a really deep, rough sound.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Rems said:


> I find Garro's voice intensely irritating, he sounds like an raspy old man.


That's the kind of thing that keeps me away from audio dramas, it is someone else's spin on how the book should sound and that ruins the enjoyment for me.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I refuse to listen to them. To me it defeats the purpose of having a book. If they were also available as actual books, I'd get them. Until then, GW can stick its audio books between their ass cheeks.


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Until then, GW can stick its audio books between their ass cheeks.


I quoted that just so I could see it again. :laugh:

I'm keen on getting Butcher's Nails. Just don't really know whether they are worth the money; as Magpie_Oz said, you're listening to someone else's interpretation. I don't want one of my favourite characters portrayed as a wheezing old man or someone having some kind of lower-bowel troubles. Voice acting in GW games is cheesy and melodramatic enough.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> I refuse to listen to them. To me it defeats the purpose of having a book. If they were also available as actual books, I'd get them. Until then, GW can stick its audio books between their ass cheeks.


I thought that way once. Then I say "Ah, what the hell?" and orderd one. Now I have all their CD's (that can be bought directly through them at least) and want more.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I refuse to buy them. I want books. That is all.


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I think some are better than others, for instance Dan Abnetts 'Thorn and Talon' are very well done, as well as ' Ravens flight' by Gav thorpe which as others have said brings some more added insight into the full novel by Gav ' Deliverence lost'. As im sure ADB's ' Butchers Nails' will do for ' Betrayer'.

As stand alone stories i find the audios to be abit dull (other than the ones mentioned), however as a supplement so to speak to a full novel they really high light the experience.

Cheers


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I bought Aenarion, and was disappointed - when it became available in prose, it was better. Audio books should NEVER be exclusive, or at least if you purchase an 'exclusive audio' you get the prose automatically included.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Book man for me. I just prefer to rea a book myself rather than have someone else decide how the characters act and sound. Just makes it better for me.


----------



## Good Minton (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the audios generally but have 2 small issues.These are entirely personal of course - 
Firstly, I lose concentration when just listening (which doesn't happen when i am reading) and my thoughts tend to wander meaning constantly having to stop and go back;
Secondly, they seem so short! Well, some of them do anyway. I understand that they are not book length of course, but grey angel for instance, seemed to be over very quickly.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Appart from seeming somewhat short I really liked everything so far, though some of the voices don't do the characters much credit.

Still hooked though


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I don't buy em either. They are bound to be a let down against the voices in my head :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The unabridged audio ones are key. No extra noises, twice the detail (which means they're way longer as well), way easier to listen to while painting. I've burned through about 7 books in the last month and a half. While the voices can be a little dry at times, they by no means try to over act out the parts or anything. Still not as good as the voices in my head...but I can't read a book and paint at the same time otherwise.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I dislike them intensely, having books read to you is something you should be done with as soon as you can read for yourself. I hate the exclusive nature of them, especially the HH ones, I have let the series slip for a while but I was getting seriously pissed off at wanting to read about Garro and co. only to find out that it was a bloody audio book. Put them in print and I'll buy them, until then, like Serp said, GW can shove them where the sun don't shine!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Torrents might help with your anger about cost. They get enough of my money from models and paint.


----------

